# ** GruvenParts.com Releases Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3 !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3!*


* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 
Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

Woo! any special pricing?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure, if we can get a multiple item order we can always work with you. Drop me an email!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I'd be interested in purchasing in a group order








Joe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've now added more discounts on top of 2 sets control arms if you buy these end links with them. About $60 overall







And shipping on all this goes USPS Priority and its cheap







Worldwide, too 
Let me know if any other questions.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ready to ship








As always, call me if need be.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com

Front control arms that aren't nearly $1k a pair, I hope?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

i have a clunk in my rear suspension when i go over bumps. i was told to replace sway bar end links and suspension bushings. would these products address this? or would i need other things also?
its a mk1 tt. it looks like these would not need to use rubber bushings as they have rod ends providing for movment.


_Modified by speed51133! at 9:20 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

While I cant say exactly what is wrong with your particular car without seeing it 1st hand, I can tell you that we have had lots of customers complaining about worn stabilizer end link bushings, and worn control arm bushings on their OEM set ups which caused all sorts of clunking from the rear end.
The GruvenParts.com control arms and swaybar end links are much more stout than the OEM components and will not have any slop whatsoever! This will result in much sharper handling, while also allowing you to fine tuning the alignment of the wheels and stabilizer bar position. 
Both parts are essential for anyone wanting to align the rear end of the car, or for those wanting more durable, precise components in the rear suspension.
As always, feel free to call or email directly nearly 24x7, we're always available to answer questions.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

up again!
*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're always looking for new ideas to work on at GruvenParts.com
Submit us your ideas and help us by test fitting/evaluating prototypes and you will receive free parts!
Some noteworththy projects in the que at the moment include :
- billet oil dipstick tubes for almost all engines
- adj front swaybar end links for R32/TT/A3
- adj front upper control arms for A4/S4
- MK2 to MK3 serp belt conversion kit
- New Beetle / MK4 Jetta billet HVAC knobs
- MK2, MK3 VR6 engine mounts
Stay tuned for much more from http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

100% awesome. I've wanted to make custom front & rear swaybar links just like this for years! 
Glad you guys did it and I look forward to when I have some extra $$
Also I cannot wait for the oil dipstick housing!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be checking on the oil dipstick housing today/tomorrow. They have a slick prototype that works well for VR6 and 2.0. Stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

soo many people complain about simple oil changes on the tt.
how about relocating the filter so its in the topside??
i know its not hard to do this with a plate/hose, and filter mount.
a kit with all the stuff, hoses pre made, and spots to mount the filter would be cool....idk...just a thought....i think its simple to change the oil.
the arm rest kits sell for gobs of money, like over 300....how about looking into that?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

1st Ive heard of this. Can you help with a parts list? We can develop this filter relocation and you can test fit. 
How many others are in need of a filter relo kit?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

http://www.ultimate-racing.com...t.jpg
thats whats needed.
it is harder than anormal car, but i dont know if people want to spend money to make it easy. i guess the relocation kit, and a scavenge pump like this:
http://www.shop.com/6_5_Liter_...d=298
and you never need to go under the car to change oil again. no need to remove the skid plate.
do some market research?
here is the arm rest i thought was cool:
http://www.lltek.com/PRS_bin/P...t.htm
it sold for like 400. id deff want an arm rest, but for 400...ill pass.


_Modified by speed51133! at 11:28 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Is anyone else here interested in the filter relo kit?
Armrest - that thing looks like a work of art! What you guys think to be a fair price for something like that, and is there any interest? We can probably get it cheaper than $400 but that is an expensive looking design.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ** GruvenParts.com Releases Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End ... (GruvenParts.com)*

http://www.tt-armrest.com/
this is another one. 
if you live in europe, its 315 USD shupped.
if you live in the usa, its 337 shipped.
not as nice looking IMO, but I think its the only one avail these days.
nobody can argue the tt doesnt need an arm rest.
the issue is how much is it worth?
200$ i think all would get it. 
400...naa


_Modified by speed51133! at 8:33 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks very nice and expensive.
I will see if we can do better for less.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Is anyone else here interested in the filter relo kit?


I'd buy it


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock ! Pls call or email with any questions.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------

